# The Real Face Behind That Avatar?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A number of times in my 10+ years on this site, threads have been started to try and put a real face behind an avatar. While some came clean, too many “hid” behind cutesy disguises with hats and shades etc.

How about a face to face with all those avatars you’ve come to know so well?

Allow me to start.

Here’s me 10 years back when I joined in 2001 and was still working:










And here’s me today, at 67 years of age after a buzz cut and throwing away my comb:


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Okay, why not..even though this'll be about the fourth time I'm posting my mug.

Self portrait sitting in my truck, bored out of my mind. Taken with my trusty old Coolpix 995 which I used to take with me from time to time.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey SINC! You look much friendlier than you sound. 

btw, my real name is Frank.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> Hey SINC! You look much friendlier than you sound.
> 
> btw, my real name is Frank.





SINC said:


> too many “hid” behind cutesy disguises with hats and shades etc.


Uh, I rest my case Frank, glad to meetcha!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> Uh, I rest my case Frank, glad to meetcha!


Alright, alright. Here's one from a couple years ago. Thank you, iSight.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Fairly recent...


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Courtesy of my 5 year-old daughter and her Fisher-Price camera.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Unfortunately, this is all I have of me! Pretty recent though. =)

I'll have to hunt and see if I can dig up any others without the shades.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Don't have many pics of myself either. Still, here is one I like. Being an educator helping pre-service and in-service teachers learn how to help children learn to read/write strategically and effectively, it is an appropriate depiction of yours truly.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Hard to fins a pic of me since I'm usually behind the camera, 
My daughter took this at Christmas.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

You have something against hats, SINC?


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Last spring.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Here's the most recent photo taken with my iMac camera.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

These are great people, keep 'em comin'! And no Sonal, I have nothing against hats when they are worn with the kind of flair you have with that one! PS:, I knew that pic was coming here when I saw it in the Fonzzie thread.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

This is me, from earlier this winter. A candid shot from my wife, testing out her new Panny camera.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Here's my ugly mug; the other is with me and my first son, years ago. Now he's going on six as of this summer and has sprouted exponentially.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> Here's my ugly mug; the other is with me and my first son, years ago. Now he's going on six as of this summer and has sprouted exponentially.


Great shot of you and your son, Manny. Enjoy him at this age/size. My son is now over 24 and taller than I am right now.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Oh what the heck. Crummy cell-phone self-portrait on the commuter train.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Fantastic capture, Doug. Love the expression.

Great thread altogether.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Enjoying Mexico. I think this photo was taken almost exactly 2 years ago today.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Vexel said:


> Unfortunately, this is all I have of me! Pretty recent though. =)
> 
> I'll have to hunt and see if I can dig up any others without the shades.


Vexel - you look like you should be sitting blown back into an armchair with a massive stereo speaker directly in front of you.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Here's one I took just now with my iPhone 3Gs 










An older set showing me with really long hair is in the Faces of EhMac thread 

Cheers

Edited to add: Finally, I managed to get a larger pic, but now it is too large. Well, I shall persevere until I get it right.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Ok...I'll play (and perhaps put to rest a few more of the references to he/him.  )


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I don't know how to describe it... but it is so incredibly neat and freaky at the same time seeing real ehMacian faces that are behind the online screen names. I love it! :clap:

I'm really honoured to have you fine people on ehMac. :clap:

Would love to see more shots.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Here is a classic Dr.G. winter picture ............ I truly HATE shoveling snow. However, I was told that I made a convincing Santa many years ago ....... dressed in true ehMacLand colors.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

With that much snow, I can understand why you hate shoveling it, Dr. G.!!!  (and let's not start with the Toronto/army jokes...  )


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok now we'll find out who's really the 'ole bugger' on this forum 
this is me today, contemplating my all too fast approaching 74th birthday.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

jamesB said:


> Ok now we'll find out who's really the 'ole bugger' on this forum
> this is me today, contemplating my all too fast approaching 74th birthday.


Man, you just guilted me for calling you out on the "Two-Word game". Way to go old chap.

Cheers


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Coming up (too) fast on 65.......


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

OK now that the cats out of the bag, can I start posting pictures of my "*Great Grand daughters*"?
Here is a photo of me and one of our lovely grand daughters who is also the mother of one of our "great grand daughters". (and the list goes on...)


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Ok so heres one of me from last spring. I think it was taken while hiking.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Good stuff folks, keep 'em coming. :clap:


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

jamesB said:


> OK now that the cats out of the bag, can I start posting pictures of my "*Great Grand daughters*"?
> Here is a photo of me and one of our lovely grand daughters who is also the mother of one of our "great grand daughters". (and the list goes on...)


James, I noticed this in your first picture too - you have quite a a George Carlin vibe going on there!

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Paddy said:


> Ok...I'll play (and perhaps put to rest a few more of the references to he/him.  )


And here I was, picturing you as a ruddy man getting uproariously drunk at the Shamrock Bar 

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

MannyP Design said:


> Here's my ugly mug; the other is with me and my first son, years ago. Now he's going on six as of this summer and has sprouted exponentially.


Starting your son early on the backwards baseball hat eh Manny? 

Cheers


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

tilt said:


> James, I noticed this in your first picture too - you have quite a a George Carlin vibe going on there!
> 
> Cheers


I've actually been stopped on a downtown street and accused of that very thing.
The first time I had to come home and look up on the interweb, just who was this Carlin guy.
Now I just take it as a compliment.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jamesB said:


> I've actually been stopped on a downtown street and accused of that very thing.
> The first time I had to come home and look up on the interweb, just who was this Carlin guy.
> Now I just take it as a compliment.


As you should, jamesB. Of course, with George Carlin have recently died, this should soon stop. Still, play up your 15 minutes of fame. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Gee Max, as your face is your avatar, wouldn't a view of an avatar be called for here?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paddy said:


> With that much snow, I can understand why you hate shoveling it, Dr. G.!!!  (and let's not start with the Toronto/army jokes...  )


All too true, Paddy. No TO jokes ........... not even GTA jokes re snow shoveling. Of course, there is talk of sending in the troops to help out in Vancouver. They are getting pounded with from 10-15cm of snow. Hopefully, their typical mild temps and rain will wash it all away ASAP. We shall see.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Rps said:


> Gee Max, as your face is your avatar, wouldn't a view of an avatar be called for here?


Probably! I know, it's a bit obvious as is, mos def. I have hand-rolled many an avatar over the years; you really don't want to see them all... it would be an avalanche.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Guess I might as well join the club. Forgive the glare, I guess I put on tooooooo much Bald Balm.......


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Am I the only one in my 20s here? I always have got on better with people older than myself. More interesting to talk to I think. Not as much nonsense...


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't think so, hell you all except maybe Sinc, look 20-ish to me.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Chimpur said:


> Am I the only one in my 20s here? I always have got on better with people older than myself. More interesting to talk to I think. Not as much nonsense...


I feel like I'm in my 20s still...


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Rps said:


> Gee Max, as your face is your avatar, wouldn't a view of an avatar be called for here?


Er... my avatar is also a picture of me, just "comic"ised 



Chimpur said:


> Am I the only one in my 20s here? I always have got on better with people older than myself. More interesting to talk to I think. Not as much nonsense...


Hey, my mental age is around 12 and so is my maturity 

Cheers


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

tilt said:


> James, I noticed this in your first picture too - you have quite a a George Carlin vibe going on there!





jamesB said:


> I've actually been stopped on a downtown street and accused of that very thing.
> The first time I had to come home and look up on the interweb, just who was this Carlin guy.
> Now I just take it as a compliment.


And a compliment it is, which puts me in mind of another thread that might prove interesting: http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/93265-who-you-mis-taken.html


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

jawknee said:


> I feel like I'm in my 20s still...





tilt said:


> Er... my avatar is also a picture of me, just "comic"ised
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "older" I get, the more I realize age in years is less important compared to experience and the wisdom to learn and apply that experience and knowledge in a mature way...

*Woo hoo! My 700th post!*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chimpur said:


> The "older" I get, the more I realize age in years is less important compared to experience and the wisdom to learn and apply that experience and knowledge in a mature way...


An excellent point, Chimpur. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> An excellent point, Chimpur. Paix, mon ami.


Holy crap man! I barely finished posting that by the time you replied!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

allright, against my better judgement, I'll play. An unobstructed, clear view. No drums.

This is a little while ago, at a gig in Halifax, so I'm somewhat in a "happy", or perhaps, giddy, mood.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chimpur said:


> Holy crap man! I barely finished posting that by the time you replied!


Quick is my middle name. It is the only way to survive as a teleprofessor.


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k617/rbonebra61/100_4831.jpg
Not sue if I did this properly to get the photo in here. This is after my longest race a few years ago.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

racewalker said:


> http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k617/rbonebra61/100_4831.jpg
> Not sue if I did this properly to get the photo in here. This is after my longest race a few years ago.


Almost, click on "quote" in this post and you will see exactly how.


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks, thought I tried that but got a broken image symbol. Guess I should have reduced it a bit. I'm learning!


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

This is a few years old, but I haven't changed all that much...I hope!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chris said:


> This is a few years old, but I haven't changed all that much...I hope!


Very distinguished looking, Chris. Kudos. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

These are great, keep them coming!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I offer no guarantees that this is a contemporary likeness of me. My facial hair habits are mercurial...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> I offer no guarantees that this is a contemporary likeness of me. My facial hair habits are mercurial...


Great pic, mi amigo. A you Che likeness???? Quien sabe?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Too much talk. Not enough mugs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Doug said:


> Too much talk. Not enough mugs.


Yes, Sir. Here is my ehMacLand mug ........... and my ehMacLand mug shot, which is hanging up in an ehMacLand post office near you next to the "Wanted, Dead of Alive" posters. The four of us were named the four worst curlers in NL. Still, we lost on the final rock to Brad Gushue, and we know what he want on to do at the Olympics.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am another one who is typically behind the camera. 

After I'm gone, people are going to look through my photos and wonder where _I _was at all these family gatherings and why there are _so_ many pictures of food. 

The most recent one of me is from Sept 2010.
KC and....The Larch. 







It appears that, once again, I was on the run from the Fashion Police.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fashion police. Who needs 'em. Nice to see you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

Here I am a couple of years ago in Spain:


Cheers! by dalrealgerk, on Flickr

And one more, an "action" shot at a gig.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

KC4 said:


> I am another one who is typically behind the camera.
> 
> After I'm gone, people are going to look through my photos and wonder where _I _was at all these family gatherings and why there are _so_ many pictures of food.
> 
> ...


I had to laugh, KC4 - make that jacket red (color the hair brown if you wish) and we'd be fashion twins! 

I'm the one behind the camera in our family too - and when I do ask DH to take a pic or two, he inevitably takes one with my eyes closed or worse. Sigh. Thank goodness for digital cams with flip screens so you can do your own self-portraits!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

That's OK, KC4, if we turn you into a caricature the fashion police won't even look your way...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Paddy said:


> I had to laugh, KC4 - make that jacket red (color the hair brown if you wish) and we'd be fashion twins!


What you both need is a good hat.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ask & ye shall receive...


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

FeXL said:


> Ask & ye shall receive...


Lol! Good one!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

FeXL said:


> That's OK, KC4, if we turn you into a caricature the fashion police won't even look your way...


Hahah! Thanks FeXL....especially for trimming the bangs. 
I am chronically in need of one of those. Obviously, I too have thrown away my comb. 
The hat just seems to complete the outfit, doesn't it? 

Now how about a new mug shot of you? Hmmmmmm?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

KC4 said:


> Hahah! Thanks FeXL....especially for trimming the bangs. I am chronically in need of one of those.
> Now how about a new mug shot of you? Hmmmmmm?


Yep, 'bout time innit it, you handsome devil you!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

KC4 said:


> KC and....The Larch.


Do you know how to recognize different types of trees from quite a long way away?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Do you know how to recognize different types of trees from quite a long way away?


Is there a trick Mf?


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

mguertin said:


> Here I am a couple of years ago in Spain:
> 
> 
> Cheers! by dalrealgerk, on Flickr
> ...


Just wanted to say that I've always enjoyed your cooking show - Malto Mario


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I thought it was a Monty Python reference....


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

groovetube said:


> fashion police. Who needs 'em. Nice to see you.


Thanks gt. Back atcha!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> I thought it was a Monty Python reference....


Ah, yes, actually, it was. Sorry, I'm not quite with it tonight. Apparently my witness is dead...well because, the goldfish, the goldfish they've got whooping cough they keep spitting water all over their Bratbys, well, they do don't they, I mean you can't, can you?...,


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Some of you will recognize where this picture was taken. It's not over-exposed; I'm just a pasty white boy. 

The person taking the picture doesn't know that in about eight hours I'm going to ask her to marry me. (She will say yes.)





​


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I debated for a while on whether or not to post to this thread. Once I decided to, I further debated what picture would be appropriate to post ("Should I go conservative, or should I be casual?"; "Should I put the one up where I'm playing a show, or wearing a suit?"). Furthermore, I remembered Chimpur's remarks about the age gap, and then the risk of online identity theft came to mind...

Eventually, I looked at the clock and realized how much time I was wasting analyzing the situation, instead of posting a damn photo and getting back to work.










7 month-old photo, roughly.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Kazak said:


> Some of you will recognize where this picture was taken. It's not over-exposed; I'm just a pasty white boy.


Capilano Suspension Bridge?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

chimo said:


> Capilano Suspension Bridge?


Yep.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

KC4 said:


> Thanks gt. Back atcha!


ha I wondered if anyone had noticed I featured my mug prominently.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kazak said:


> Some of you will recognize where this picture was taken. It's not over-exposed; I'm just a pasty white boy.
> 
> The person taking the picture doesn't know that in about eight hours I'm going to ask her to marry me. (She will say yes.)
> View attachment 18578​


Mazel tov, Kazak. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Here's a reasonable photo of me.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Here's a reasonable photo of me.


Oh no, The Stig revealed! Now we have to fire you and get a whole new The Stig!


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Do you know how to recognize different types of trees from quite a long way away?


THere's only a handful of coniferous species that grow in that location (near the Rockies, right?), and alpine larch would be my guess for most of those in the photos, given the yellowness of the needles - plus the trees lack the overall distinctive shapes of lodgepole pine (or other, rarer pine), Engelmann spruce, Alpine fir, and that's about it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sorry late to the game...

Here is one of me about a year ago in Mexico.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Here's a reasonable photo of me.


Oh to be young again...


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

removed


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Anyone else notice the predominance of facial hair among the males here...?


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Okay, what the heck...

I'm a tremendous geek, the worlds biggest Pixar fan, and perhaps too mouthy for my own good. The Pseudonym? Bad decision that stuck.

Pardon the "hat" but you're more likely to recognize me with it than without.  Until this thread I never realized how much I hate all the pictures of me on this computer.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

screature said:


> Anyone else notice the predominance of facial hair among the males here...?


Undoubtedly because it's not possible to type/click/swipe and shave at the same time ...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

cap10subtext said:


> Okay, what the heck...
> 
> I'm a tremendous geek, the worlds biggest Pixar fan, and perhaps too mouthy for my own good. The Pseudonym? Bad decision that stuck.
> 
> Pardon the "hat" but you're more likely to recognize me with it than without.  Until this thread I never realized how much I hate all the pictures of me on this computer.


World's biggest Pixar fan eh? :heybaby:

I dunno... I might have to challenge you for that title.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

that makes 3 of us.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

ehMax said:


> World's biggest Pixar fan eh? :heybaby:
> 
> I dunno... I might have to challenge you for that title.


lol, name your terms, sir and I will accept your challenge.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

jawknee said:


> Ok.
> This is last week in Maui.
> If you see me in Toronto, don't throw garbage or spit at me please.
> 
> Hipstamatic app makes it look like I have hair.


Cool shot... what provides for the strangely curved horizon?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm just off to click and swipe now... :-|


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

screature said:


> Cool shot... what provides for the strangely curved horizon?


Moving iPhone! I kind've like when it happens tho.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

cap10subtext said:


> lol, name your terms, sir and I will accept your challenge.


Don't make me use my laser.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

It's not a laser! It's... It's a little light bulb that blinks!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

ok like, I don't have any actual toys now...

I'm out of the running it appears.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I actually have a VHS tape of several original PIXAR shorts from the 80s (Luxo, Tin Toy, Knick Knack and André and Wally B.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

I once applied (and got shortlisted) for a job at Pixar once ... does that count?


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack (Mar 5, 2005)

I dont really post that often, but read the forums almost every day. Heres me , taken at work just after replacing someones iSight assembly in their Macbook. Had to test it out somehow...


And Dr. G, Im more than a little disappointed that you arent actually Mark Twain. Kinda ruined it


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

RatsOnMacAttack said:


> I dont really post that often, but read the forums almost every day. Heres me , taken at work just after replacing someones iSight assembly in their Macbook. Had to test it out somehow...
> 
> 
> And Dr. G, Im more than a little disappointed that you arent actually Mark Twain. Kinda ruined it


Sorry, ROMA. Still, in academic garb, I am told I do, in fact, look like my avatar. Paix, mon ami.

As for your disappointment, as Mark Twain once wrote, “Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.”


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just got a few vacation shots of myself, The place that I'd rather be right now.

Main deck - Early in the morning before the other 3,000 passengers woke up.

On the balcony of my stateroom - Gotta love having your own balcony,
Where else could you smoke a nice cigar and enjoy some privacy?

In a bar - Somewhere in the Bahamas enjoying a nice Vodka and orange drink


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

This is a really fun thread. Having just read through it all, I've ended up debating what pic I wanted to share. Like a few others have said, I too am usually behind the camera rather than infront of it.

This is actually one of my favorite self-portraits. It was a total fluke, I was goofing around with a Holga and an accidental double-exposure resulted in this:









To be fair though, I figure I'd better include a pic that is maybe a more accurate representation:










Cheers!


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> I actually have a VHS tape of several original PIXAR shorts from the 80s (Luxo, Tin Toy, Knick Knack and André and Wally B.)



I have that tape too...but I was studying animation at Concordia in Montreal whet Luxo Jr. was produced and saw it on the big screen...

Industry experts said at the time, that computers would never replace actors (in our lifetime...)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

JAMG said:


> I have that tape too...but I was studying animation at Concordia in Montreal whet Luxo Jr. was produced and saw it on the big screen...
> 
> Industry experts said at the time, that computers would never replace actors (in our lifetime...)


In the late 1980s somebody at a publishing company told me that personal desktop publishing would never replace typesetting as practiced by professionals on the high-end Compugraphic equipment.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> This is a really fun thread. Having just read through it all, I've ended up debating what pic I wanted to share....
> Cheers!


I like them both Stephanie but prefer the second one, just from the point of view of getting a "sense " of the person.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

JAMG said:


> I have that tape too...but I was studying animation at Concordia in Montreal whet Luxo Jr. was produced and saw it on the big screen...
> 
> Industry experts said at the time, that computers would never replace actors (in our lifetime...)


They're right in a way; computer animation is pushing for advancements where they can capture the most minute detail of an actor's performance right down to the furl of an eyebrow.

I'm a firm believer that an CG animation is simply an actor with technical background who is performing via the digital domain although it's weeks (sometimes months) before the performance is actually seen. A lot of times these guys stand in front of a mirror or camera pantomiming a scene to get a better performance for their animation.

Splitting hairs? Yeah, probably.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Stephanie said:


> This is actually one of my favorite self-portraits. It was a total fluke, I was goofing around with a Holga and an accidental double-exposure resulted in this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Stephanie! Thanks for the inspiration. Double exposures are among my (too) many homework assignments for this week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> This is a really fun thread. Having just read through it all, I've ended up debating what pic I wanted to share. Like a few others have said, I too am usually behind the camera rather than infront of it.
> 
> This is actually one of my favorite self-portraits. It was a total fluke, I was goofing around with a Holga and an accidental double-exposure resulted in this:


That double exposure turned out great for a whoops. I love how that works out sometimes ... things that you just can't recreate if you tried either.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Sure I will play 

I'm usually the one taking Pictures, so I'm rarely in the Pictures myself 

Probably the only half descent picure I have of myself, recent one any ways, off season, the Tremblant mountain resort is the annual mountain bike races. Team trials races and DH race May 22-23 2010

Bring on the sunshine, Patios and beer, summer is here.
PS : Yes I look like my Avatar lol it's intended 










I'm also not much on having my Picture taken, well ! I just don't like to have my Picture taken, because it's usually a set up.

Same day / week end at Mont Tremblanc, not to graceful I will admit, might as well roll with the punches and laught at it :heybaby:


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

classic. Empty glass of wine, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

groovetube said:


> classic. Empty glass of wine, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


But he found time to change his shirt hhhhhhmmmmmmm


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

UCGrafix said:


> Sure I will play ...
> I'm usually the one taking Pictures, so I'm rarely in the Pictures myself


Wow UCGrafix, gotta say your avatar is a great likeness of you... what software did you use to make?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

screature said:


> Wow UCGrafix, gotta say your avatar is a great likeness of you... what software did you use to make?


Ask the people at Pixar.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

screature said:


> Wow UCGrafix, gotta say your avatar is a great likeness of you... what software did you use to make?


Edited the original " Al McWhiggin " in Photoshop


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

UCGrafix said:


> Edited the original " Al McWhiggin " in Photoshop


Ahhh I see now... good job. :clap:


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm learning to draw and all the experts tell me to draw what I see, not what I think I see. 

So, I looked at all my trusted friends and associates who've posted pictures in this thread and decided to draw some of you.

So far, you all look like wanted posters. 

Now I wonder if I drew what I really see, or if I drew what I THINK I see. beejacon beejacon

It's good to put faces to the people. I won't post my own image yet since my web cam makes me look like the meanest hombre in the lot. 

Margaret


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

*Now sinc can target me*


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

winwintoo said:


> So far, you all look like wanted posters.


Well, at least it's nice to know we're wanted. 

Can you post some of your drawings? I'd love to see them! (as well as a pic of you, too of course, mean looking or not)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

jimbotelecom said:


> *Now sinc can target me*


Whatever makes you think I would do that? Just because we have opposing political views doesn't make you a "target". We can agree to disagree, can't we?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

SINC said:


> Whatever makes you think I would do that? Just because we have opposing political views doesn't make you a "target". We can agree to disagree, can't we?


Agreed. Cheers!


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> I'm learning to draw and all the experts tell me to draw what I see, not what I think I see.
> 
> So, I looked at all my trusted friends and associates who've posted pictures in this thread and decided to draw some of you.
> 
> ...


Hi Margaret,

Since this Thread already has a specific topic, and I don't want to deviate from the intended, I will limit my reply to the following.

Art should not only be based on what you see, but rather what you feel.

Your Post gave me an idea, I invite you and others to the following Thread, to continue the exchange.
ehMac’s Virtual Convention / Think Tank of Visual Art i.e. Graphic Design, Painting


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

To acknowledge my 100th post, here's my picture.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> I'm learning to draw and all the experts tell me to draw what I see, not what I think I see.
> 
> So, I looked at all my trusted friends and associates who've posted pictures in this thread and decided to draw some of you.
> 
> So far, you all look like wanted posters. *SNIP*


This post is useless without pictures 

Cheers


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

tilt said:


> This post is useless without pictures
> 
> Cheers


Oh, all right


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice sketch winwintoo!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nicely done Margaret. You look just as I remember when we met in Regina five years ago.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

SINC said:


> Nicely done Margaret. You look just as I remember when we met in Regina five years ago.


Thanks Sinc and KC. The beauty of drawing vs photograph is the quick "adjustments" you can make without using photoshop.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> Oh, all right


Nice!  And the rest of the mugshots?

Cheers


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

tilt said:


> Nice!  And the rest of the mugshots?
> 
> Cheers


I'll post as I get them done. Nobody wants to see the first ones.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

here I am, in my happy place. really early in the morning (after the mist dissipated, and before, my morning coffee.

I can't wait for the good weather to be here again.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

groovetube said:


> here I am, in my happy place. really early in the morning (after the mist dissipated, and before, my morning coffee.
> 
> I can't wait for the good weather to be here again.


Do I see a loon?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

as in *loon*ey lefty? yep.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

groovetube said:


> here I am, in my happy place. really early in the morning (after the mist dissipated, and before, my morning coffee.
> 
> I can't wait for the good weather to be here again.


Great pic, gt. However, do you realize that you are leaning to YOUR right?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

actually, my wife was.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

...not to mention the Tory blue life jacket....which coincidentally isn't lying on the floor of the canoe.

I knew it, you're really a conservative, safety conscious conformist.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

damn. Pictures don't lie.

come to think of it, I'm not sure why I kept wearing that that morning.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well groove, at least you're not on a creek and you apparently have a paddle!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I don't really post on here that much anymore, but what the hell, here you go:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

groovetube said:


> actually, my wife was.


I see. Very interesting story ............. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Here's one of my Movember mug shots - the 'stache disappeared very soon afterwards


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

KC4 said:


> Well groove, at least you're not on a creek and you apparently have a paddle!


Heheheheheh!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

darkscot said:


> Here's one of my Movember mug shots - the 'stache disappeared very soon afterwards


Very Errol Flynn!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Very Errol Flynn!


Nailed it, I couldn't think of who those reminded me of.

Now where's your mug, MacFury?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Very Errol Flynn!


Agreed. I was thinking that as I saw the pic as well. Great minds think alike. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey I'm back, about time to bump this thread so all the newcomers can properly introduce themselves...


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm FAR from being a newcomer (I've been here since 2002! Holy @#$%! Hard to believe!). I rarely wander in the "Everything Else" forum, so I missed this the first time it came around. So, I guess I'll be the first of the "new class" to post.










A7


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Ok, what the hey.. Here I am being interviewed during the Calgary International Film Festival last October..


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

OK, an updated shot with my buddy's iPhone 3GS at a local pub lunch two weeks ago:


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Really late to this -- can't believe I just saw this thread for the first time this morning!! Much-enjoyed seeing some of the faces behind the name - thanks for sharing!!
In front of my iMac this afternoon, and away, wearing a favourite t-shirt.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Johnp, did you create the art on the wall behind you in the first picture? I'd like to see more if you did!

Margaret


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Margaret .... my lady did the art. She loves the Impressionists, and enjoys painting some of their works. These ones are painted on wallpaper, then stuck to a wall in the den. She's been into paper collage of late, but none of her creations are up on the walls at this time.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

speaking of fishies, here's one of the 8 I caught down in the sea of cortez a couple weeks ago. This one had serious teeth.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

groovetube said:


> speaking of fishies, here's one of the 8 I caught down in the sea of cortez a couple weeks ago. This one had serious teeth.


If it ain't Groupies, it's Groupers! 
Nice one Groove!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

^^Holy cr*p, he got a hair cut....:clap:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

kps said:


> ^^Holy cr*p, he got a hair cut....:clap:


I remember when that fish had a lush head of hair.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah I gottem all cut too.

forgot that the last time you saw me I may have been a longer haired critter.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> OK, an updated shot with my buddy's iPhone 3GS at a local pub lunch two weeks ago:


Nice to see you in your "blue phase" ............... Still, the memory burns brightly of your "pinko" days when you flirted with communism .......... "A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...." 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I remember when that fish had a lush head of hair.


oh there's plenty under that cap. I was told to wear it to prevent heavy sunburn on the forehead.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Nice to see you in your "blue phase" ............... Still, the memory burns brightly of your "pinko" days when you flirted with communism .......... "A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...."
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


MY EYES! They burn with the memory of the "pink" bikini. Dr. G, please don't remind us.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> Nice to see you in your "blue phase" ............... Still, the memory burns brightly of your "pinko" days when you flirted with communism .......... "A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...."
> 
> Paix, mon ami.





winwintoo said:


> MY EYES! They burn with the memory of the "pink" bikini. Dr. G, please don't remind us.


Might you be referring to this innocent shot?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

winwintoo said:


> MY EYES! They burn with the memory of the "pink" bikini. Dr. G, please don't remind us.





SINC said:


> Might you be referring to this innocent shot?


MY EYES!!!!!!!! XX) Oh the humanity!!!!!!!!!XX)XX)

Women and children first .............. abandon the good ship ehMacLand!!!!!!!!!!!

I shall go down with the ship ...............................................................


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

SINC said:


> Might you be referring to this innocent shot?


Noooooooooo!!!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

You're cutting a dashing figure there, SINC...LOL


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kps said:


> You're cutting a dashing figure there, SINC...LOL


Just to be clear, I am the guy on the left.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

SINC said:


> Just to be clear, I am the guy on the left.


No need to clarify for me, you posted your mug enough times for me to easily make the distinction.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Just to be clear, I am the guy on the left.


Yes, you are the dashing one, and to your left is Miguel Figueroa, the leader of the Communist Party of Canada. Strange bedfellows indeed.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Having a drink at a bar in Grand Turk (Turks Caicos)
Oops!!!...Forgot, I already posted in this thread, Oh well.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Heh Lawrence ... cheers!! My trout t-shirt picture was taken at a restaurant/bar in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

johnp said:


> Heh Lawrence ... cheers!! My trout t-shirt picture was taken at a restaurant/bar in *Puerto Vallarta, Mexico*.


I love that place!!!


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Me, my wife Kate, and my Niece and Nephew who live in Las Vegas. This was taken last spring (May 2011) at the Hoover Dam. Quite a cool place.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

This is what I look like while having to fix things the previous owner of my house did after I started kitchen renos (probably the poorest attempt at an install of a range hood ever mostly involving a hammer and what appeared to be quick dry cement). I even look a bit like my avatar in this one.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

Yip.. That's me.. Names (obviously) Chris (never was creative with usernames) and I'm 27... Looking through this thread, I feel very young compared to many of you..








And after all that, I realized my avatar IS my real face...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

chrisburke said:


> Yip.. That's me.. Names (obviously) Chris (never was creative with usernames) and I'm 27... Looking through this thread, I feel very young compared to many of you..
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep looks like you maybe one of the babies in the ehMac family.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

screature said:


> Yep looks like you maybe one of the babies in the ehMac family.


I think you're right


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Me and the "kids" a few years back in New Brunswick.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

mguertin said:


> This is what I look like while having to fix things the previous owner of my house did after I started kitchen renos (probably the poorest attempt at an install of a range hood ever mostly involving a hammer and what appeared to be quick dry cement). I even look a bit like my avatar in this one.


Ha,Ha,Ha Great shot mguertin!!!:clap:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

kps said:


> Ha,Ha,Ha Great shot mguertin!!!:clap:


Thanks  the shirt really sums it all up.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

With some "locals" last weekend, at Whistler Ski resort.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

mguertin said:


> Thanks  the shirt really sums it all up.


Both the shirt and your expression made me laugh!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know how you can endorse such abominable behaviour.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Kazak said:


> I don't know how you can endorse such abominable behaviour.


She was just finishing a bowl of spagyeti.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

KC4 said:


> With some "locals" last weekend, at Whistler Ski resort.


Yeti as beautiful as I remember! 

Cheers


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Yikes, I got a doll for a birthday present!! But at least it's a frog!!!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

johnp said:


> Yikes, I got a doll for a birthday present!! But at least it's a frog!!!


And the frog thinks, "Ribbet! I got an adult for my Birthday... but at least it's a human!" 
(Cute frog, johnp!)


----------



## GlassOnion (Mar 22, 2004)

With my friend from Le Cirque du Soleil


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Just went through all the posts on this thread once again -- great fun -- and thought it most-worthy of a "bump". Thanks to all who've shared pictures, thoughts, comments, et al!! 
Maybe some others have not seen this thread, and would like to share a picture or two?
Cheers!!
(and my thanks to KC4 .. for the 1,000th post congrat's!!)


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

This is me in an unusual, atypical capture.


----------

